
Snapchat petition attracts one million signatures - amcrouch
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-43045042
======
vetm
I really appreciate that this clickbait and influencer garbage is now
separated from snaps and stories of my contacts. I don't get why this would
make the app less usable. Snapchat was never an app with great UX but I think
the new update is a great improvement.

~~~
rovek
My main dislike is that it now uses an algorithm to populate my "friends"
section, hiding arbitrary friends from me. I have no confidence that I can see
all my friends' stories because of the exceptionally poor UX.

On top of this, Snapchat has decided that people I connect with who don't
connect with me are as valueless as random adverts and "influencers". I now
have no way of consuming stories from people I find interesting without
scrolling endlessly through ads and clickbait. Obviously this is by design but
it is some of the most user-hostile UX I have encountered.

------
dec0dedab0de
I thought it was great, it made it so much easier to stop using snapchat.

------
nsx147
This is analogous to Facebook moving from individual walls to a newsfeed. Why
did they move to newsfeed? Easily consumable ad units.

People WILL get used to it, and advertisers will soon have programmatic access
to ads that will show in the Discover section. Whether or not they will add
value to the advertisers with this format is the real question.

This change is no surprise to me, nor will they change it. Driven by the need
for ad revenue [0]

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14983800#14985153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14983800#14985153)

~~~
numerlo
There was no real alternative for facebook. There is one for snapchat and it's
called instagram stories. The way I see it, snapchat will lose even more users
to instagram while at the same time increasing their per-user revenue. What's
left to be seen is whether the increase in per-user revenue will make it up
for the lost users.

~~~
wonder_bread
Snap and Bitmoji are at the top of the charts in the app & play store (even
above Instagram for the most part) since the update came out, so I wouldn't be
so sure about that.

------
mayneack
I really like the change. More friends, fewer brands, and the ability to
unsubscribe from specific users' stories. I hope people eventually acclimate
to it and it sticks around.

~~~
maaarghk
In principle I like that I no longer have to look at all that clickbait shite
when I go to look at Stories, that said the UX of the new friends screen _is_
pretty wild. The app is also now almost unusably slow on my Nexus 5X - not
THAT old a phone - which probably contributes to peoples' reactions.

I feel like this change is probably bad for Snapchat's revenue (in terms of
clickthrough to sponsored articles etc) and good for the user, which is a
refreshing trend, so I hope that if there is any reaction to this it is to
improve UX on the friends screen and performance overall, and not to roll
back.

------
nukeop
People always hate redesigns of popular services, and the truth is that it
doesn't matter. A redesign has never encouraged any significant % of users to
leave any service. People hated Windows 8, new Youtube looks, new Facebook
timelines, Twitter changes, and nobody ever left any of these because of those
changes. Another matter is that these petitions can be easily scripted and
signed from thousands of IPs in a matter of minutes.

~~~
thriftwy
I can also say that I've basically stopped using Last.FM after one of their
re-designs.

It's not that I have signed any petitions, it's that with new feature set and
presentation, there wasn't any place in my life for this. I still scrobble but
I'm not really visiting.

That, and failure to bring in positive change. Instead of addressing problems
that I am seeing (e.g. trolls and bitter people spamming broadcasts of
artists) they're tweaking colors. Ok, bye.

~~~
skinnymuch
What did you use last.fm for besides scrobbling? I still go to it once a week
to see my scrobbles and popularity of certain artists or related ones. The
redesign removing personalization of own profiles annoyed me. But didn’t
change my habits much.

~~~
thriftwy
Any new artist name I have heard, I would look up in last.fm to gauge what
they similar to and how big they are.

I used events (to show that I'm going to a live concert).

I had friends there. Another thing is people stopped using last.fm eventully.

I did artsts tagging and used shoutbox. This is where lack of community tools
really kicked in. Many shoutboxes were outright dominated by undesirables.

------
toni
How can something like this even happen? Don't they have hallway usability
testing prior to a release?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Evan Spiegel is convinced that he's the second coming of Steve Jobs.
[http://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-to-work-at-
snap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-to-work-at-
snapchat-2016-10)

~~~
tobyhinloopen
After reading that article, I now hate that guy and I don't even know him

~~~
jdamon96
Your comment says more about you than it does Spiegel

------
julienfr112
"products" are rebelling ? Snapchat will not care, until it impacts their real
clients, you know, the announcer..

------
beckler
Sounds like Snapchat is pulling a YikYak.

------
azinman2
> "But I don't think this large Silicon Valley company is going to take notice
> of a petition."

Except it’s based out of LA...

------
staticelf
When I look at "discover" I basically only see somalian people. Is that just
me or wtf is happening?

